# Twin Pram / Pushchair Advice??



## emmad339

Hi there,

I recently bought a twin pushchair as it was very very cheap and seemed to be too much of a bargain to miss out on. But on closer inspection it appears very heavy, difficult to put up and down, and doesn't seem to be very supportive for newborn babies (even though it was advertised as being suitable from birth.) I think the one that I have already will be ideal to use when they are older but not really suitable for when they are born. Are there any twin mummies out there with any advice / recommendations on a good pram/pushchair for newborn twins. I have done a little research on the internet but there is just too much choice.

Thanks,

Emma x


----------



## Kirstin

First wheels city twin?


----------



## lissaloo

hi i had the mothercare urban detour i walked lots (i don't have twins) my mate had the same one she had twins ! it's wide but really easy to push and goes over bumps really smoothly !!


----------



## emma2009

hi 

i have got twins and i used a maclaren twin buggy from birth i found it fantastic easy to get on and off public transport ! easy to get through doorways etc, very light compared to some of the other double ones out there !!

i never had any problems with this one and used it right through until my girls didnt need a pushchair anymore x


----------



## Helen

I've got a Maclaren twin buggy too. It's been great although it's a little heavy now as they get bigger and I'm coping with being PG again. 

My friend has an urban detour which is lovely to push but huge to fit in the boot and mega expensive.


----------



## sunrise1989

emmad339 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I recently bought a twin pushchair as it was very very cheap and seemed to be too much of a bargain to miss out on. But on closer inspection it appears very heavy, difficult to put up and down, and doesn't seem to be very supportive for newborn babies (even though it was advertised as being suitable from birth.) I think the one that I have already will be ideal to use when they are older but not really suitable for when they are born. Are there any twin mummies out there with any advice / recommendations on a good pram/pushchair for newborn twins. I have done a little research on the internet but there is just too much choice.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Emma x

i havent twins or triplets but ive 3 kids under 3 so u can kinda say im in the same boat but i love my twin buggy took me a while to find the rite one and the rite one for me is the cosato double buggy im always geting stoped for it(which is kool) lol one side sis another says bro in pink and blue its beautiful and they naice nice just girls or boys versions too! its beautiful i can fit on the bus and in shop doors no problem luvly and light and its not flimsy like my chicco one! and the stuff u get with it is a bargin!!


----------



## MUMOF5

Have you seen the new Icandy peach? Its meant to be fantastic, isnt being released until August tho. My friend had twins and she opted for the Nipper 360 twin, with the newborn inserts. She says that its great. Anothere one thats meant to be great is the Sky Duowalker, it can be used with carrycots, seat units, or can take two maxi cosi car seats as a travel system. Hope these options help you.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

im preetty much set on this one ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb13DjArxWY

bumbleride indie twin ... its soo cute ! and it looks so practical... that or the city mini


----------



## triplet_mum

i had a triple buggy, i ordered it online, but recently ive seen twin buggys like the single ones with car seats in them, and which convert to an older kids buggy?X


----------



## earthangel

im getting old silver cross twin pram,realy exited.
best of luck with your pram hunt :)


----------



## mom2my3boyz

I have a Brio Twinsitty. I love it. It is lightweight, easy to fold and much easier to push then other double strollers I have had.


----------



## tinypumpkin

We ordered the icandy pear. We looked at the peach but the pear looked better for twins.


----------

